# Men And Women another perspective...



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2011)

Copy paste from my ex-gf's fwd email to me. Loved it. 


> Let's say a guy named Fred is attracted to a woman named Martha. He
> asks her out to a movie; she accepts; they have a pretty good time. A
> few nights later he asks her out to dinner, and again they enjoy
> themselves. They continue to see each other regularly, and after a
> ...



Just wondering though... *DID* she ever own a horse?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You know, we'd all be much MUCH happier without them anyway


----------

